
The dollar has plummeted in value, more so in Bush's term than during any period of U.S. history. - makimaki
http://news.yahoo.com/s/uc/20071102/cm_uc_crpbux/op_334275;_ylt=AvZgJ1Rdc9CrCFBX44p18HOs0NUE
======
davidw
Ugh, can we leave the politics and bad economics on reddit, please?

------
mikesabat
David,

Agree - this is a reddit article. I don't want this on YC.

------
emmett
It's articles like these which make me want a vote down button.

